# MS Outlook 2007; domain settings



## powello18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I can't seem to figure out how to connect to my TAFE email...
it uses a microsoft exchange server, even has very similar layout to outlook..

My problem is i think finding what my domain is called and what type of protocol it uses to retrieve email.. (POP3 IMAP HTTP) is there a way i can check what this is without going to the trouble of finding the techies at the TAFE by just checking in my email or something?

Thanks


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Normally when using an exchange server you need to know the server name and the USERID/PASSWORD associated with the account. So when you start to ADD the account to outlook you'll want to manually configure the settings and specify the server information as well as the account userid and password. What is TAFE?


----------



## powello18 (Sep 15, 2009)

TAFE is just a different type of university in australia.. basically just a big educational facility

To access the email from home i login to a web page they refer to as a portal.. the address bar when accessing mail includes something like studentmail.(insititutename).edu.au not .com as it is a government run faicilty.

I have google working easily, but i can't seem to guess my domain settings and stuff i need to enter into outlook so yeah anyway to figure the information outlook requests from me easily? i want to set it up on my iphone :grin:


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Your best bet is to talk to the administrators and see what they can provide you.


----------



## powello18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Still havn't found the techs

I'm looking through more settings/help settings for the email i access and found that its called "Microsoft Office SharePoint Portal Server 2003" know anything about this? like perhaps how to forward my email from there or anything at really. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I think most people here can easily show you how to configure Outlook, however, the assumption is that you have the account information outlook requires, server name, userid, and password. Without those, it's tough. It's also possible that you're not supposed to use an email client with the provided email account to minimize the security risks to their systems. Again, without the basic information, you're not going to find any useful help. I'd still opt to talk to the administrators of the email system.


----------

